# The Big Bang Theory - “The Change Constant” - S12E23 - OAD 05/16/2019



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

The elevator works!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ScubaCat said:


> The elevator works!


Off shows by 1? 
My bad! I forgot that the series finale actually was 2 episodes posing as one.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

A bit predictable of an episode but well done. I'm surprised that Beverly didn't text Sheldon and I'm really surprised that Lori Metcalf was completely absent (save a mention of her text). Mayim Bialik cleans up nice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craigbob said:


> A bit predictable of an episode but well done. I'm surprised that Beverly didn't text Sheldon and I'm really surprised that Lori Metcalf was completely absent (save a mention of her text). Mayim Bialik cleans up nice.


Lori Metcalf is playing on Broadway right now--making it more difficult? But something would have been nice . . . .


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Off shows by 1?


Are you saying the first scene of the elevator working was on episode 24 instead of episode 23? It is a little confusing since the two episodes were shown back to back but the first working elevator scene was before the "...to be continued" title which indicated the end of episode 23 and the beginning of episode 24.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ScubaCat said:


> Are you saying the first scene of the elevator working was on episode 24 instead of episode 23? It is a little confusing since the two episodes were shown back to back but the first working elevator scene was before the "...to be continued" title which indicated the end of episode 23 and the beginning of episode 24.


You're absolutely right--my bad, _sorry_. I had forgotten that the series finale actually was 2 separate episodes, back-to-back--I guess, done that way for syndication/repeat purposes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> You're absolutely right--my bad, _sorry_. I had forgotten that the series finale actually was 2 separate episodes, back-to-back--I guess, done that way for syndication/repeat purposes.


For sure. But probably contractual reasons too. CBS ordered 24 number of episodes. They got 24.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> For sure. But probably contractual reasons too. CBS ordered 24 number of episodes. They got 24.


I'd think it would help with syndication too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vman41 said:


> I'd think it would help with syndication too.


Yup.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I don't think TV series do special double length shows anymore. They are all 2 episodes.

There must be some language in TV contracts, or union contracts, that it has to be 2 episodes these days. If that was 1 hour length last episode, then people make less money.,

Even things like the Lost Pilot while aired together, was 2 episodes. I think there was even credits in between.

-smak-


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

smak said:


> I don't think TV series do special double length shows anymore. They are all 2 episodes.
> 
> There must be some language in TV contracts, or union contracts, that it has to be 2 episodes these days. If that was 1 hour length last episode, then people make less money.,
> 
> Even things like the Lost Pilot while aired together, was 2 episodes. I think there was even credits in between.


Probably primarily done for syndication reasons, I'd guess. This way the episodes fit into the normal time slot.


----------

